# Road rage



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Driving home tonight, in a 30 zone, single lane changes to dual (still 30) a few hundred yards ahead, and this scooter is all over my rear, trying to get past on my right, but kerb and barrier there so no room, and cars parked on left. Plus speed camera as it goes to 2 lanes so no point accelerating away.

Just before it opens up to 2 lanes I put left indicator on, and start moving left to let him go past. For some reason he lashes out with his left trainer as he goes past me, but misses. At this point my wife is dialling 999.

So he cuts in front, slows to a crawl and starts waving the spare helmet that was on his arm like it's coming through my windscreen. To be honest I wasn't arsed if I had to get out of the car and discuss the matter with him, but mrs was with me and I was worried that I was going to get a smashed screen or body damage if he chucked the lid.

Mrs is talking to police control room, who want his reg, she gives it, then want our name, address, car details, etc etc etc, my mrs is worried he's either going to damage the car, or I'm going to get out and start rolling round the road with him, which I could do without. So discretion being better part of valour I sling a u turn and drive away.

He turns as well, and starts catching me as we get near the next set of lights. Luckily they are green and I keep going at which point he turns round and buggers off.
Mrs is still on phone trying to establish that we need a police car if one's near, rather than giving full ethnic backgrounds on us and him etc.

Can only presume he was a chav who'd had a bad day. 04 scooter, with multi coloured & missing body panels, so obviously abused. No visor on lid he's wearing and full Adidas trackey kit.

Mrs ends up telling plod we don't need a follow up visit later, and we're just reporting it in case he ends up doing the same to another driver.

Feeling like a bit of a wus now, as maybe should have stopped the car & sorted him. But on reflection I probably had more to lose than him.

Rant over....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

What an asshole.

You done the right thing though


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

you sound like a sensible guy mate, don't beat yourself up over not sorting the scrotum out, you are the better man 8)


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Even though pasting the cunt would have been a good laugh it's not worth it for the stress and expense of damage to your car mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not that the police would do fuck all anyway...

Remember the daft bitch that kicked my car and actually drove into me.... nothing, nada, fuck all from the police.

Haven't even bothered to contact me to tell me what transpired, going to phone them on Monday to see what they are actually doing about it. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

You did the right thing. There's not saying what the muppet was on. You could have ended up hurt or worse.


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have an anger issue... perhaps it stems from being weak and slow as a child, but sometimes I feel like I just have something to prove. I'm afraid one day it will manifest itself in a way that gets me or someone else killed, but I also have no doubt that if I were in your situation I would have gotten out of the car.

I'm not saying that's the right thing, I'm just being honest with myself.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You have PM, crono35


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have bad roadrage, and laugh at Arthur vines traffic videos....guilty as charged

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Some years ago I reported a group of teenage girls driving through a children's play park.

It was at least 12 months later that the Police wrote to me and advised that:

1) The case went to court

2) The registered keeper failed to disclose who was driving

3) The outcome was points on the reg'd keepers licence and a hefty fine

It took time to happen but some justice was done. No doubt the RK's daughter was driving the car - it was around end of term time and it looked like this bunch had decided on a jolly to celebrate. Doubt it will stop them doing it again although maybe the driver got a pasting from her Mum.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoTTy John said:


> maybe the driver got a pasting from her Mum.


Hopefully she did!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

You got home. Nobody died, nothing was on fire, nobody in prison.
A good day


----------



## bipodgroup (Nov 19, 2014)

I dunno, sometimes you've got to let the animal out of the cage


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you have his reg...report the fuckin ebola pissflap to the police


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> If you have his reg...report the fuckin ebola pissflap to the police


subtle as a brick as ever lol

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You did the right thing. The ped was probably untaxed, uninsured and/or stolen. His helmet had probably been bounced off many other cars before and worthless. He clearly wasn't in much of a hurry if he had time to chase you back down the way you'd come.


----------

